# 1 1/2 YO GOLDEN in NYC ACC



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Someone really needs to take this guy. He is a gorgeous dog, with a not so great behavior eval. He looks scared, petrified, and they wonder why he growls!!? I am so sure he would be different once let out of that cage. Anyone from NY will know the ACC is an awful pace that destroys for illness and aggression. This boy will be slated to die very quickly. If you know ANYONE who MAY be interested, contact them as soon as possible!


A888457 - LUCKY 
MALE, GOLD, GOLDEN RETR, 1 yr, 5 mos
OWNER SUR - NOT ELIGBL, NO HOLD Reason MOVE2PRIVA 
Intake condition NONE Intake Date 02/09/2011, From NY 11369, DueOut Date 02/09/2011, 
Medical Behavior Evaluation QUESTION 
Medical Summary SCAN NEG INTACT, +/- 85 LBS LIMITED EXAM PE- SLIGHT STAINING AMB X-4, CLEAN AND HEALTHY COAT NOSF GROWLING IN CAGE WHEN APPROACHED, EXTREMELY NERVOUS AND TENSE, BECAME AGGITATED UPON EXAM, TOLERATED MINIMAL HANDING 
Weight 0.0


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I already contacted LIGRR, even though they had once told me they are informed when the ACC gets a Golden....i phoned, left a message and emailed...


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

OH that poor boy looks so scared. Hope some kind person gives him a home.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

LIGRR called me and left a message, they knew of the dog, knew about his behavior and felt he needed a coupke of days to "settle in", then find out how he is doing and, I guess, decide whether or not to take him? Does anyone else understand this and the practice of waiting? THIS BOY NEEDS OUT


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I dont understand! If I were a rescue and a terrified dog came into a shelter I would be RUNNING to get him so he didnt have to suffer 1 more minute in a place like that....arrruugghhh!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Gosh I hope LIGRR takes him, but in meantime you can contact Peppertree in Albany, NY and ask them too.

Peppertree Rescue - Contact Us


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> LIGRR called me and left a message, they knew of the dog, knew about his behavior and felt he needed a coupke of days to "settle in", then find out how he is doing and, I guess, decide whether or not to take him? Does anyone else understand this and the practice of waiting? THIS BOY NEEDS OUT


I've never heard this before either, but do know that a volunteer assisting with Intakes will evaluate the dog before the Rescue group commits to taking a dog into Rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I bet this poor scared boy's behavior would be totally different out of the cage!
Don't forget to email Peppertree, too!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh poor boy. He looks so sad. 

I checked NYC ACC site and didn't see him there. Maybe I am not looking in the right place.


----------

